# a friend 2 weeks out



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

my mate, first diet, a few weeks out,#

looking pretty good imo.

calfs are unreal, the cnut! lol

some detail lost in pics.

and yes already ripped him for the pink boxers haha!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

He looks good mate what show is he doing?

Does he have issues doing a lat spread? I say this as he looks stiff and people I see like that have trouble flaring there late?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Not sure about the underwear but he looks ripped and ready - good luck to him!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

His chest looks none existent, probably just the pose in the pic


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

does he have gyno?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks in great shape, left bicep looks a little swollen but he has great peaks in general


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> He looks good mate what show is he doing?
> 
> Does he have issues doing a lat spread? I say this as he looks stiff and people I see like that have trouble flaring there late?


yeah paul well spotted, lat spread he is finding difficult, but id say its through lack of practice over anything else

it is probably up there with the one of the most difficult poses to nail - and as its first year competing its purley down to practice.

he be doing the nabba britain and unfortunatley as it is for him, a show the very next day.

trying to work a lot on relaxing more during posing, and tbh he has came a long way in this area

posing as you know can be very difficult.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I will be at the Britain doing my judging test sheet so will see him onstage....the lat spread issue is common mate some deep tissue massage will help.....give him my best


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

will do mate

thanks

will recommend to him.

hopefully can get the best from him onstage


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

tell him to do ten second mandatory poses hold each pose for ten seconds then move on to the next pose and same again. Its pretty exhausting but very effective and gets you ready for the stage.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

amazing back biceps and calvs!!! his bicep peaks are immense. Not taking anything away from him what so ever but does he have a touch of gyno? not to take away from his incredible physique!


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the comments mate . I got burned when i was a kid so think the skin around chest is still holding water hopefully i get rid of it .

Two weeks to go before show so should,nt be a problem .... But my chest is my weak point after i ve done the british an ukbff need to hit it hard!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

It doesnt look too watery Leary so should be fine. Cant believe your calves, they are killer mate. Remind me of James Lewellyns actually. Best of luck, you going to become a regular member on here?


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Lol thanks kieren yes mate i,ll be becoming a regular member its a good way of getting info an feedback . you going to the british ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

No unfortunately not mate, i need to start going to watch comps to get me motivated. Hoping i will be big enough to compete in the next couple of years! Be good to have you hear mate.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

great conditioning leary you look like a mini dorian in that back pose lol. What height are you and what class are you going in and what weight are you good luck mate you got a bright future ahead of you.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Leary, you look well mate

what class u doing at the brits? how tall are u bro?

steve


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> No unfortunately not mate, i need to start going to watch comps to get me motivated. Hoping i will be big enough to compete in the next couple of years! Be good to have you hear mate.


Yeah mate it defo gives you motivation going to the shows .....i just done my first show an im 40 mate i just won first timers at the nabba scotland in glenrothes . So youve plenty time mate an you look good bro :thumb:


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Feck i look good you look awesome mate im doing first timers .. i just won first timers at nabba scotland

in glenrothes . Im 5' 8" mate im a short ass lol


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Thanks mate im trying lol im 5' 8" mate an im doing first timers just won first timers at nabba scotland in glenrothes


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

leary said:


> Yeah mate it defo gives you motivation going to the shows .....i just done my first show an im 40 mate i just won first timers at the nabba scotland in glenrothes . So youve plenty time mate an you look good bro :thumb:


Well done on the win mate!!!! Cheers, ill get there one day, im 24 so have a few years on you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

leary said:


> Feck i look good you look awesome mate im doing first timers .. i just won first timers at nabba scotland
> 
> in glenrothes . Im 5' 8" mate im a short ass lol


at 5'8" you are tall to both me and steve who are under 5'6"....you look well mate all the best at the finals


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow congrats! Keep up the good work whatever you are doing good luck in your contest


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Few humans walk this planet more ripped OP, very impressive


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

Impressive physique mate! congrats and keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks bloody great! Those calfs are crazy!

How old are you pal?

His face in the first pic had my giggling a little though


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

heres your pics leary,

learys abit of an old cnut and is used to his atari over an iphone lol, so cant get pics up,

but with a physique lkie that he doesnt need to gve a fck lol- well done matey


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lol at how big his calves are to the others. Look immense mate, well done on the win again. Well deserved.


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Thanks rocky666 i,ll give that a try cheers


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Thanks rocky666 im about 5' 8" mate an will be doing first timers at britain just won first timers at scottish few weeks ago .. thank again mate

always good to get good feedback.


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Lol ive not had to do much for my calves mate they have always been big mate


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Thanks pscarb im ****tin it lol ... just have to get into best nick i can an hope for the best be a lot of great guys their. Thanks again for comments

mate . All the best in your future shows you look awsome !!!


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Thanks fullsquat im an old guy im 40 mate ..lol


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Cheers don-karam i,ll try mate but getting old lol


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Thanks kernowgee hopefully i can get into same condition for the british


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Cheers Paddiolli i,ll try mate lol


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Cheers stevie flynn you look great mate im doing first timers an im 5' 8"


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

He's looking in good shape, leaner than I could ever achieve as I'vec not got the stomach for clean living for months on end lol.

His chest looks pretty small, but as another said not sure if it was just the pose.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Congratulations dude. Looking great. See you there.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

good luck leary and your still a young pup at 40 lol. Believe me mate its very rare to get that conditioning and them COWS! sorry calves on a novice. After your comp try some decline work for chest. Had a few lads come to me with same problem smaller chest bigger delts. I know genetics play a part but they all said they have made marked improvement since doing decline bench press or decline dumbell press seems to involve the delts less. Good luck buddy all the best!


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Thanks rocky666 defo give that a try mate ...i know myself my chest a weak point but we all got one weak body part that we want to improve

thanks again bro...


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Big Dog hope your not in my class you look amazing mate lol


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah I'm in your class mate.


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Good luck The Big Dog ...i,ll get a chat with you down there . Where about in cornwall you stay mate my fathers from padstow an my sister

was born their ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

leary said:


> Thanks pscarb im ****tin it lol ... just have to get into best nick i can an hope for the best be a lot of great guys their. Thanks again for comments
> 
> mate . All the best in your future shows you look awsome !!!


I was bricking my first Britain showing as well mate it is normal.....all you can do is step onstage at your best doing that you will have peice of mind that there was nothing more you could of done......

And thank you for the kind words....


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Telling it as it is Pscarb you look amazing mate an By the way the small guys always look awesome mate tall guys just don,t look so good

youve seen it an done it all before ... The part i hate is the routine mate still not very good at the posing lol and as you brought up in previous

message i do have a problem flaring my lats in lat spread i need to put in more practice ...But by the time i do cardio in morning go to work come home go to the gym an then do cardio an cook all my meals for next day im totally done in ... Dont think a lot of people realise just how hard it is ....except my wife whos ready to divorce me !!!! YES . lol Hope to meet you at the british mate be an honour cheers Big guy.


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

Hows it going Kieren1234 ...you been training hard mate


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm in StIves dude. Land of the holiday makers!


----------



## leary (May 10, 2011)

You,ve got a good bit to go to travel to southport Big Dog .... im about 3 an half 4 hour drive . I got booked up in blackpool southport was fully booked how far are you away bro an did you get a hotel ok ... look forward to meeting you at show mate


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm across the road at premier inn. So about a few yards. Lol.


----------

